
Advent: real event sourcing made easy in Node (ES + CQRS + Redux philosophy) - cayasso
https://github.com/cayasso/advent
======
cayasso
This project is very opinionated, is my take on using Event Sourcing in a
simple way after using and playing around with some of the other NodeJS
projects out there. I would really like to get input from the community. There
is an example in folder in the repository. Thank you!!!

